# 522/625 USB port device?



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

Over in the general forum there is information about being about to use the USB port on a 622 receiver to transfer shows to an external drive. Looking at the pdfs of the receiver I see that is a USB 2.0 while that for the 625 is a USB 1.1 port. Still, I was wondering if anyone knows whether there are any plans or possibilities of using that USB 1.1 port on the 522/625 receivers? At the very least it would be extremely convenient if you decided to upgrade to a 622 to be able to just transfer everything to an external hard drive first, get the new receiver and transfer the shows back.

Thanks,

Neil


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I don't believe they are working on it for the 522/625 ... 1.1 is kinda slow.
It would be a nice addition.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

PocketDish, digital video cameras, Logitech mouse, HomeConnect adapter are the devices what working with 522/625 DVRs.


----------



## allen98311 (Jan 19, 2006)

P Smith said:


> PocketDish, digital video cameras, Logitech mouse, HomeConnect adapter are the devices what working with 522/625 DVRs.


Logitech mouse?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes, USB optical mouse with a weel ( old type).


----------



## allen98311 (Jan 19, 2006)

I just plugged in my older logitech mouse and it said that you insereted an unsupported device. My camera still doesn't work. It is a HP Photosmart 620. I tried it in camera mode and in disk mode. It gets to the screen that says "Manage Device" and "Copy to Device". If I click on either one of those, it says "This feature is not currently supported."

I'm using a 522 with L417.

And what would you do with the mouse? Is if for the interactive games?


----------

